# New grow



## Newbiegrow72 (Dec 22, 2020)

First time grower here, this is 4 weeks from seed , does it look ok. Seems small to me


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks fine to me.  What is it?


----------



## Newbiegrow72 (Dec 22, 2020)

Auto amnesia


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok.  What kind of grow set up do you have going?  What nutes.....exc


----------



## BoCoGrow (Dec 22, 2020)

Hmmm...an auto that is 4 weeks old and that size?  Seems small to me, too.  Amnesia auto takes an average of 10 weeks, and can grow upwards of 4.5 feet tall when the conditions are dialed in.  As Pute mentioned, it would be helpful to learn about your grow set up, including the type of light you are using.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 22, 2020)

It does seem small to me. There can be a variety of issues at work, but how about some basic info on your medium, 

Is it coco or is it soil? 

How often do you water, are you Ph'ing your water first? 

What sort of light are you using and how far above the canopy is it?

What are the night and day hi / low temps in there?


----------

